
When your coworker does great work, tell their manager - weinzierl
https://jvns.ca/blog/2020/07/14/when-your-coworker-does-great-work-tell-their-manager/
======
jeremiahlee
My current employer uses [https://bonus.ly/](https://bonus.ly/) and I love it.
The money is small (a dollar here and there), but the recognition is public
and reports are sent to managers about their teams. People can also comment
and add to someone's recognition. This has created a few moments of someone
getting over $100 from a tens of coworkers for something helpful.

